# Waterproof Tackle Box



## Nater (Aug 9, 2009)

I currently use a three tiered Plano tackle box for all my gear but am increasingly getting frustrated with how easy water gets into it when I'm entering/exiting the surf or in the Broadwater getting swamped by the wake from large cruisers... Does anyone use waterproof tackle boxes on their yak? Are these even available? I would appreciate some advice if possible.

Cheers

Craig


----------



## paddlefisher (Feb 1, 2009)

Hiya!

Don`t work!
I take 3 Plano doublesiders _in_ a plastic container in my crate, thats for all the lures I might give a try.
Then I have got a small food container box for the lures I m gonna use for sure.
They get wet anyway, at home a rinse, a dollop baby shampoo, a shake, rinse again and hang to dry, no rust!

PF


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Gday Craig,have a look at BCF for the Plano waterproof tackle boxes,they are fitted with a rubber o ring in the lid.
http://jmgillies.com.au/?cat=55


----------



## boydglin (Aug 12, 2010)

i use the plano waterproof ones and im quite happy with them. only thing is im not going outside fishing so i dont deal with as much wter as u so im not sure how they would handle your conditions but i have never had a problem with leakage


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

I also have a plano waterproof one and it works well but the downside is that small items (small hooks, swivels ect) tend to get mixed around due to the lid bending a bit.

Cheers James


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm a tight arse and use the copies of the plano waterproofs that can be found at anaconda


----------



## Nater (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks guys for your valuable input. PF, anythings got to be better than my current box when it comes to water resistancy . Clarkey I like the look of the Plano guide series boxes. That web site is good. Shame they are only wholesalers and dont do retail mail order too. Looks like i'll have to order one in through a Plano stockist. 
Thanks again

Craig


----------



## Clarkeb (Aug 28, 2010)

Craig I just brought a couple of the waterproof plano tackle boxes. had a look around and found Big W the cheapest for the 3640 (blue) waterproof box while K-Mart was the cheapest for the smaller 3540 (yellow) box (Big W might have been cheapest for both but did not have an stock).


----------



## Nater (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks Clarkeb, i'll take a look as I have not started the leg work yet to find a local stockist, and I have a Big W about 2k's away.

Cheers


----------

